

Essential services your startup should use (especially if you’re bootstrapped) - limedaring
http://blog.limedaring.com/essential-services-your-startup-should-use-especially-if-youre-bootstrapped

======
rwhitman
I just checked out WeddingLovely from your blog post. I got married a few
months ago and also did advisory on a premium domain wedding niche startup a
few years back so I "get it" \- this is on the right track and think the
'wizard as wedding checklist' concept would have been really helpful for us.
Really interesting approach. Though the homepage kind of doesn't sell me as a
consumer on the value proposition until I clicked through a few features
screens

Also I would disagree about running a startup off of Basecamp as the PM tool
of choice. Its good for small design agencies but I've rarely seen it used
effectively in a startup setting

~~~
limedaring
Yes — I personally use Basecamp due to using it for three years (so, just
habit), but I didn't want to recommend it explicitly since you can use Google
Drive or similar to do the same thing.)

Oh, and thanks for the comments on WeddingLovely! A v2 is in the works to fix
those issues you mentioned. ;)

------
logicman
I wrote this earlier this year - 10 services to consider when starting a SaaS
business - [http://sahilparikh.com/post/50074249352/10-services-to-
consi...](http://sahilparikh.com/post/50074249352/10-services-to-consider-
when-starting-a-saas-business)

------
limedaring
Another friend just mentioned managed hosting (Heroku or VM Farms) as being
non-negotiable nowadays. I personally don't have any experience with managed
hosting (I use Linode) but that's another service that you could consider!

~~~
vcherubini
Thanks for posting this. It wasn't immediately obvious that the header of each
section was a link to the service. I kept clicking the images thinking it
would take me there.

Regardless, I really like the idea of Briefmetrics. Thanks!

~~~
limedaring
Good point — still not used to using svbtle as a blogging service, I'll try to
see what I can do to change the image links.

------
kaflurbaleen
I know you run Django for your site(s)... How do you handle the blog part?
I've been unimpressed with django blog plugins, but maybe I haven't found the
right one.

~~~
limedaring
I use Wordpress. It can be a huge PITA and extremely slow, but I'm used to
using the (really great) plugins to help with SEO, sharing drafts, social
media, writing the posts, etc. I've been rather unimpressed by Django blog
plugins as well, so I've been sticking with Wordpress. I do use caching
plugins and Cloudflare to hopefully speed it up though.

